# Anyone want to share how to make a teeter totter and A-Frame



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been trying to find some instructions on how to make a teeter totter and A-Frame for goats. I am not having much luck. I have found some pvc type frames for the teeter totter for dogs, but it doesn't look sturdy enough for goats. In my 4-H group, we have this years babies up to 2and 5 years old goats. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Guess I should have a better memory and do more reading of other posts, LOL! I found my answers. Thank you!
But if anyone else has something different, I would love to see!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

goingnutsmom said:


> Guess I should have a better memory and do more reading of other posts, LOL! I found my answers. Thank you!
> But if anyone else has something different, I would love to see!


Please share the weblinks of what you found. 
I would like to see. Thanks Rad


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Anyone want to share how to make a teeter totter*

Two shots of Jack Daniels... teeters are notoriously weak livered. ;-)


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Under goat toys you can see the teeter totter I built for my obers. 
It continues to be a well used toy.
IdahoNancy


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

To Rad,
There really isn't a link, it is right here on pack goat forum, under this same thread, 4-H. Just look under "Report of Great Frederick Fair".


----------

